# Esse ano/Este ano



## Ignacio_arg

*Oi

Hoje tive uma nova dúvida, em espanhol nós dizemos

Este año (2010)  Ese año (1987)

Mas notei que em português as pessoas dizem

Esse ano (e estão a falar do 2010)

Então na lingua lusa, Qual é a diferença entre "Este" e "Esse"

Obrigado pela ajuda*


----------



## Carfer

Suponho que se referirá ao Brasil. No português de Portugal '_este_' e '_esse' _usam-se identicamente aos correspondentes espanhóis. Aqui não dizemos _'esse ano_' com referência ao ano corrente.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Realmente, algumas pessoas falam assim. Mas seja informalmente, seja por qualquer outro motivo, não está correto. O certo é "este ano", da mesma forma que em espanhol.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

WhoSoyEu said:


> Realmente, algumas pessoas falam assim. Mas seja informalmente, seja por qualquer outro motivo, não está correto. O certo é "este ano", da mesma forma que em espanhol.


----------



## Istriano

Na fala brasileira temos a diferença de dois níveis:

um nível mais próximo: _ esse _(raramente _este_)  [_this _em inglês, _questo _em italiano]
um nível mais distante: _aquele _[that em inglês, _quello _em italiano]

Na escrita formal brasileira ainda se observam os três níveis, mas muitas pessoas
usam _esse _por _este_, e vice versa, quase como sinônimos.

A gente erra muito com_ *esse/este*_ porque essa diferença é artificial, é aprendida na escola,
e não adquirida naturalmente durante os primeiros anos de vida.

Na escrita/fala toscana ainda se conservam os 3 níveis/graus de distância: *questo *(isto) ~ *codesto *(isto) ~ *quello *(aquilo), mas na fala italiana (fora da Toscana) é como no Brasil:

_questo _(isso) ~ _quello _(aquilo).

Principalmente em umas expressões como ''isso aqui'' o uso de *isso *é quase uma regra geral.
''Isto aqui'' soa um tanto feio.

Nos sites brasileiros, ''isto aqui'' é dez vezes menos usado que ''isso aqui''.
E na fala, nem se fala. 

As línguas mudam, estamos nos afastando dos portugueses e dos espanhóis, e nos aproximando dos ingleses e dos italianos. 
A língua é a mesma, mas é usada de jeitos diferentes, não dá pra fechar os olhos ou chamar os usos reais (fatos de língua) de erros.

Se em italiano os dois sistemas distintos podem conviver (o tradicional sistema toscano: _questo/codesto/quello_ e o sistema moderno usado fora da Toscana: _questo/quello_) por que
o mesmo não poderia existir também em  português?

Não sinto a falta de_ este/isto_, sei usar, aprendi na escola,  mas não uso, não acho bonito. Acho artificial.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Então poderiamos dizer que no Brasil se usam

Esse-Aquele  Essa-Aquela  Isso-Aquilo

(Este-Esta-Isto) não são usados

Entendi bem?*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Então poderiamos dizer que no Brasil se usam
> 
> Esse-Aquele  Essa-Aquela  Isso-Aquilo
> 
> (Este-Esta-Isto) não são usados
> 
> Entendi bem?*


São usados, sim.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Então é simplesmente um erro como tinhas dito antes

Obrigado*


----------



## vf2000

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Então poderiamos dizer que no Brasil se usam
> Esse-Aquele  Essa-Aquela  Isso-Aquilo
> (Este-Esta-Isto) não são usados
> Entendi bem?*



Concordo com o Istriano, mas em se tratando de Brasil é sempre muito difícil generalizar. Sempre digo que só há 3 coisas que são encontradas em todos os lugares do país: futebol, cerveja e feijoada, mesmo assim o tempero muda. 
Só tem carnaval, samba e mulatas em algumas partes do país

Então você não vai encontrar isto/este/esta em todos os lugares. Acabo de perceber que eu mesma uso pouco e talvez por isso sempre erro na hora de escrever. Cada um tem o seu ponto fraco, não é?
AXÉ.


----------



## Istriano

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Então é simplesmente um erro como tinhas dito antes
> 
> Obrigado*



Não é um erro.
Olha o que nos diz o Dicionário Houaiss:



> *ESSE *(Gramática e uso)
> a) fem.: essa (é) b) pl. esses (ê), essas (é) c) os demonstrativos em português formam um sistema de três membros, correlatos com os advérbios de lugar: _este aqui, esse aí, aquele lá_; *no português do Brasil, a oposição entre este e esse desvaneceu-se, especialmente na língua falada, e só na língua formal escrita é observada, devido mais ao ensino escolar do que ao sentimento lingüístico individual, por isso é freqüente, mesmo na língua escrita, a troca de um pelo outro*


É como  _amo-a_ (língua formal escrita)  em vez de _te amo _(língua que normalmente usamos no dia-a-dia).
''Diferente'' não significa ''errado''.


Mesmo assim, concordo com vf2000
Nunca podemos generalizar, porque vai sempre ter alguém dizendo (só pra contrariar): ''_Te amo _está errado, _Amo-a_ é o certo; por isso eu falo ''_amo-a_''.


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> Não é um erro.
> Olha o que nos diz o Dicionário Houaiss:
> 
> É como  _amo-a_ (língua formal escrita)  em vez de _te amo _(língua que normalmente usamos no dia-a-dia).
> ''Diferente'' não significa ''errado''.
> 
> 
> Mesmo assim, concordo com vf2000
> Nunca podemos generalizar, porque vai sempre ter alguém dizendo (só pra contrariar): ''_Te amo _está errado, _Amo-a_ é o certo; por isso eu falo ''_amo-a_''.



Essa argumentação é toda ela muito interessante, mas acho que não deveríamos esquecer que no Brasil a realidade linguística é muito particular pois, no limite, é possível afirmar que existem duas línguas bem distintas, a escrita e a coloquial/falada. O que parece se aplicar na fala nem sempre se aplica ou está correto na escrita, excetuando os casos em que a escrita reproduz a linguagem coloquial. Sendo assim, na minha opinião e baseado no contacto que tenho tido com o português brasileiro escrito, tenho percebido que as distinções de que falamos ainda se fazem, ou seja, na linguagem escrita mais cuidada ou formal/semi-formal ainda faz sentido aplicar regras e noções mais clássicas ou tradicionais.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Agora entendo, no Brasil quase não é usado na lingua falada

Mas se eu falo "este" embora seja visto como mais formal está bem

Gracias por la ayuda*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Agora entendo, no Brasil quase não é usado na lingua falada*
> 
> *Mas se eu falo "este" embora seja visto como mais formal está bem*
> 
> *Gracias por la ayuda*


Não concordo com "mais formal" ou "menos formal", mesmo com o que o Houaiss diz. Para mim, é simplesmente português bem ou mal falado, mas é *a minha opinião*. 

Sinto, mas tive um professor de português rigoroso, e não aceito "modernidades" que façam o meu ouvido doer.

Vejam que não sou retrógrado a ponto de não aceitar mudanças ou estrangeirismos, simplesmente, como disse, é uma questão de ouvido.


----------



## Istriano

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Agora entendo, no Brasil quase não é usado na lingua falada
> 
> Mas se eu falo "este" embora seja visto como mais formal está bem
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda*



Parafraseando: ''não sei porque a palavra AQUÍ não é muito usada na Hispoanoamérica, usando só ACÁ em vez de AQUÍ está errado!

Ou, não sei porque na Hispanoamérica se fala ENTRAR A em vez de ENTRAR EN. Não acho correto ENTRAR A...Deveria se falar ENTRAR EN como na Espanha.''

99% de argentinos vão falar que usam ACÁ em vez de AQUÍ e ENTRAR A em vez de ENTRAR EN. Mas sempre vai ter 1 % de população dizendo: eu prefiro usar AQUÍ e ENTRAR EN porque está mais correto/porque se usa na Espanha.

O espanhol argentino tem seus ''sabores'': 

*Vos *sabés que te amo.
*Entrar a* (em vez de _Entrar en_).  
*Acá *(em vez de _Aquí_)
*¿Qué pasó?* (em vez de  _¿Qué ha pasado?_)

Uns consideram um erro,
uns apenas um fato da língua.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Veo que tienen opiniones muy diferentes

Todas son válidas, y todos seguiremos usando las palabras como se acostumbra en nuestro país aunque se diga que en el país de origen del idioma se usa de una determinada manera y aquella es la correcta.

Saludos*


----------

